# Creature Mod



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

Going to start a Polar Lights C.F.T.B.L. kit mod today. 
Finished kit will have the Creature carrying the woman with his arms outstreched and a different base.
I will post pics as soon as finished.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

welcome aboard Madmodeler . sounds like a fun project . good luck with it . looking forward to seeing yer pics . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

MadModeler ?? Isn't that an oxymoron ?? :jest: 
Welcome aboard ! Did you buy the conversion kit with Julie Adams ?? Keep us up on the progress.
Dabbler


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

"MadModeler ?? Isn't that an oxymoron ??"

No, it's a redundancy.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OOPS ! That's what I meant, sheesh ! An "oxymoron" is something like " Congressional Intelligence Committee" !! :tongue: 
Dabbler


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Yeah, is _this_ the one you're building?












- GJS


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

Dang Batman looks like you beat me to it. 
Well, I'll still post some pics when finished.
P.S. Who you callin' a moron Dabbler? :tongue:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ONLY if you're a member of congress !! :hat: 
Dabbler


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Speaking for all of the ox on this board, I resemble that remark! _Nyuk! Nyuk!_


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i thought Oxymoron was that guy that's always selling that cleaning stuff on TV . 
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

We have three or four of 'em at my gym.

Huzz :lol:


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

beck said:


> i thought Oxymoron was that guy that's always selling that cleaning stuff on TV .
> hb


Now THAT is funny!! :lol:
But wait there's more... Order now and I'll send you another jar of my amazing product and we'll supersize your order. Thats 64 oz. of some crap that you'll never use in a million years for only $29.95.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:dude: ORDER NOW with your credit card and we'll take $10.00 OFF ! :thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

BUT WAIT!!!!! THERES STILL MORE!!! Act in the next 10 minutes and recieve these wonderful steak knives as our gift to you at no extra cost............


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

O.K. stop, my stomach is hurting from laughing so hard.
Anyway, I have the two bodies togather with the exception of the head on the creature. I have ordered the replacement head from CultTVman and have to wait till that arrives. 
I have filled most of the seam lines filled and will start the sanding process. I am very happy with the quality of the resin repose kit I got. Only found one bubble and the seam lines are not too bad. Looks like the parts from the P.L. kit will be more work to whip into shape than the resin parts. The only thing I wish with the resin parts would be just a little more to the base of the kit but at least the lettering on it looks more like the movie.
Heres a question for all you creature fans. What color do you think I should paint the bathing suit on the Julia Adams figure? The poster I have shows it to be white in color so that is the only thing I have to go off of. I suppose it could be any color I want but I would like to be true to the movie as much as possible. 

Oh ya, if anyone wants the parts I have left over from the P.L. creature kit that I don't use there yours for the cost of shipping them to you. Right now I will have the base, arms, hands, and head extra. I may or may not use the lizard, tree, snake and skeletal hand on the new base. Let me know if your interested and I will set the extra parts aside for you.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The REAL trick is to do the Julia Adams figure with freckles.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey MM, I could use some spare Creature parts and I'd be happy to pay you for them.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> The REAL trick is to do the Julia Adams figure with freckles.


She has freckles !!!???  I never looked that close........at her face ! :tongue: 
Dabbler
( She and Terry Moore were my 'crushes' back then ) :devil:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I've done Altira (for Robby) with freckles. This version is with red hair, freckles etc. I just had a wild hair to do it that way. I used a tooth brush, and had already finished the basic light pinkish skin in testors oil based paints. then I used waterbased stuff to mix up a reddish brown color for the freckles. I lightly spattered that on, keeping in mind the normal pattern of the way a person tans. I was able to study a woman at work whom I based the coloration on. The hair was actually the hardest. I used some perl stuff mixed into the 7 different reds/oranges/reddish browns I used. I'm still doing the clothes - Metallics.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> OOPS ! That's what I meant, sheesh ! An "oxymoron" is something like " Congressional Intelligence Committee" !! :tongue:
> Dabbler


An Oxymoron is an especially stupid cow :thumbsup:


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

F91 said:


> Hey MM, I could use some spare Creature parts and I'd be happy to pay you for them.


F91, PM sent.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm about to start The Creature's Crate. Anyone have a pic of the compleated kit I can use for reference?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

D'oh! I thought you meant "Satan's Crate"! Heck, I'd like to se a built up Creatures crate too. Where'd you get the kit Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Actually I've been sitting on this kit awhile F91. I ordered it from Al Robiero's Night Gallery site for a reasonable $75.00 like 3 or 4 years ago. Try as I may, I can't find this site now. I think I heard he was hanging it up since.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Al is usually at the Yahoo Aurora Models group BB.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

well now that you sat on it , it's probably all broke into little bitty pieces . 
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I was able to study a woman at work whom I based the coloration on.


Every time I try and do that, it ends up with the same result....."Slap"! :tongue:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> I'm about to start The Creature's Crate. Anyone have a pic of the compleated kit I can use for reference?












- GJS


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

Creatures extra parts are gone.
Thanks Rich, enjoy!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Batman - nice!! Thanks!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the pic GeeJay . that is one helluva cool kit .
hb


----------

